
Rent a Minority – Diversity on Demand - pkd
http://rentaminority.com/hire-us/
======
dudul
A little off-topic, but I wonder what's gonna happen in a few decades when
whites will be a minority too. Will we keep using this weird word "minority"
as an umbrella for everything that is not a white male? Or find a new one.

